

The Four Horsemen of the General Computing Apocalypse - jzb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/01/the-four-horsemen-of-the-gener.php

======
bediger
Those who give up general purpose computing in exchange for convenience
deserve neither.

Wait, didn't Mark Twain write that?

